# Pipe Machines and Wirsbo Guns in OC



## PlumDrumnGun (May 4, 2011)

3 Pipe Machines for sale (collins classic rothenberger) with dies - several Wirsbo cordless expander guns with extra batteries and 1/2, 3/4, 1" heads.
800 each pipe machine - 300 each Wirsbo gun - boss wants these sold quick! Also have 2 pair snap cutters 100 each. Pick up in Orange County in Placentia.

Call 714 225 6473

JD


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Try here: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/


----------



## PlumDrumnGun (May 4, 2011)

Thanks - apparently all the tract home Pex installers in California are using cheap pex with copper crimp rings instead of Uponor - probably have to put the Wirsbo guns up on ebay and ship them to other states.....


----------

